# HELP I Feel HORRIBLE–Q on Labs / Diagnosis (HYPOTHYROIDISM)



## SnCW (Jun 17, 2010)

This is a (very) long post, but I am desperate for answers, so I'd really appreciate anyone's input.

Just skip down to the *NITTY GRITTY below* for Labs, Symptoms and my Qeustions if you want to skip the history.

I'm a 48 year old male diagnosed HYPOTHYROIDISM 1 month ago. I listed my situation below, and have several questions I'm hoping someone can help with.

In April '08 my Endo diagnosed me Hypoglycemic and Borderline Diabetic with low Testosterone (263), Vit D deficient (24.6) and High Cholesterol LDL (148) Total (208). Blood sugars would get as low as 38 and would spike to 260.

He prescribed Androgel (despite the fact that I told him I had no libido issues, and that my wife and I were "quite active") , Metformin, Pravistatin and Vit D. Testosterone was all over the place, for 2 years. 1 lab dipped to 341, the rest of the labs ranged from 800-1,250. Cholesterol and Vit D levels never budged. However, my blood sugars leveled out at 95 on a regular basis Doc slowly decreased dosage from 2,000mg to 500.

Started a good diet / exercise program in '08 and steadily lost weight going from 200 down to 165. I've always been very active and athletic, so weight hasn't been an enormous issue with me, but 200 was excess for my frame. 165 seemed about right and reasonable for my age and activity.

Oct '09 I suddenly dropped another 15 lbs overnight, and felt great. I had stamina, focus, energy, heightened libido, strength, and great mood. I literally felt like I was 25.

But the party was short lived when suddenly at the end of March '10, the switch flipped again and I put 15 lbs back on overnight with no change in eating or exercise habits. I began feeling lethargic and slightly dizzy. I went into a full blown depression, with ZERO energy, debilitating Vertigo & libido slowed to a trickle.

In May my Endo diagnosed me HYPOTHYROID and started 50mcmg Synthoid. I asked if we could perform a full Thyroid Panel and Ultrascan. He recommended I get a 2nd opinion. I wound up changing doctors to one that came highly recommended.

The new doctor seems very thorough, and didn't agree that I was diagnosed Hypoglycemic / borderline Diabetic because the tests used to diagnose. He said I never should have been put on the Androgel and he was suspicious about Metformin.

He concurred that I was indeed *Hypothyroid* though, but increased the Synthoid to 112mcmg That was a week and a half ago.

Listed is the *NITTY GRITTY*:
*SYMPTOMS*:
Since April:
Extreme Exhaustion / Lethargy 
Brain Fog
Vertigo
Low Labido
Disconnected
Depression
Puffy Drooping Eye lids.
Guessing weight went up another 5lbs or so, but haven't checked.

For Last 10 years:
Chronic Red Eye (despite Restasis since Feb1)
Numb Toes, and to a lesser degree Lower Leg
Muscle Cramps 
High Chlosterol (despite excellent Blood Pressure and Heart Rate)
Very Low Blood Sugar
Chronic Insomnia
Tired even if Slept well (which wasn't often)
Irritable / Quick Tempered
Early Gray Hair

*LABS* (I'm not sure what some of this means, so I'm including everything):

Apr 17,2008
TSH 3.043
T4,Free(Drct) 1.17
T3 122

Mar 23,2010
TSH 3.2
T4,Free(Drct) 0.97

May 13, 2010
TSH 5.98
T4,Free(Drct) 1.1
T3 111

Jun 8,2010
TSH 2.65
T4,Free(Drct) 1.39
Triiodothyrine Free Serum 3.4
Thyroxine (T4) 9.0
T3 Uptake 34
Free Throxine Index 3.1
TPO AB 9
Antithroglobulim AB <20
Fructosamine 212 
Immature Grannlocytes	0
Immature Granna (Abs)	0.0

*MEDS*:
Androgel (Apr 2008 - Jun 2010) CEASED taking Low T that wasn't low but feels like it is now
Metformin (Apr 2008 - present) 500 mg daily [was as high as 2,000] Borderline Diabetic / Hypoglycemic
Synthroid 50mcmg (May 14 - Jun 3)
Synthroid 112mcmg (Jun 4 - present) Hypothroidism
Vit D (10MG weekly) vitamin deficiency
Lovaza (4,000MG daily) Cholesterol / Mental Clarity
Restasis (Twice daily) Dry Eye
Nuvigil (200mg daily) Altertness
Xyrem (7.5 grms nightly) Insomnia

*QUESTIONS* (finally, right?)
1.	All my Thyroid Labs are within the normal range, except for once TSH was high, so where does my doc see Hypo-T?
2.	Why do I feel so HORRIBLE if my numbers are actually within range? To feel this bad, shouldn't they be like way low or high? This is absolutely unbearable. 
3.	Could my Doc be wrong? Do the Labs look like Hypothyroidism to ya'll?

The Exhausion / BrainFog and Vertigo are the worse symptoms. I feel like I'm in Hell and cannot function. I don't know how much longer I can go on like this. Guess ya'll have been there, done that.

Any advice? (sorry for the long post, but I'm very thorough and I figured you'd all eventually ask anyway)
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Bump, surprised no one answered this one....


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

Someone will be along shortly to answer all your questions and give suggestions. Hang tight


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

So, this is 2011. Are these your recent lab results because they say 2010??

How about some antibodies tests--did the endo do any?

Ranges are needed to evaluate your numbers. Most labs use different ranges, so it is difficult to judge without them.


----------

